# DeathGrip: Robotic Claw Gauntlet ....Yes you heard it right - ServoCity Tutorial



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

Do you need a giant robot claw at the end of your forearm? Of course you do - who doesn't? Ok, so this Halloween/cosplay inspired project may not be the most practical thing I've made but it was definitely fun click the image below to check it out.


----------

